# Does anyone know.....



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Where i can get this pattern? I just love it. Someone in KP world will know. Gratefully
rahi


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

Love it!! I would also love the pattern.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ooh! That is nice!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, hope someone knows where to find it.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Waiting! Waiting!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful and tasteful.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Found this info on Instagram - There is no pattern 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGFYY6LBiTr/


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

BobzMum said:


> Found this info on Instagram - There is no pattern
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BGFYY6LBiTr/
> Yes that is where i found it and you are right there is no pattern. But will keep trying.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv this set!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hope someone can help you.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely hope someone knows where to find the pattern.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

rahi said:


> Yes that is where i found it and you are right there is no pattern. But will keep trying.


There ought to be a law against posting a photo somewhere of a handmade item with no pattern available! That's one thing I dislike about Pinterest. Didn't know other online sources did the same thing. grrrrrrr.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

It was actually on pinterest.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful sweater .


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Carolwithane said:


> Love it!! I would also love the pattern.


Me too. It's lovely.


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

That is a beautiful sweater and booties. One can understand the designer not sharing the pattern. She is willing to knit it for others looks like.????


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

As the instagram originator said: "punto_bebe: I create my designs without patterns, if you were interested in some of them I can weave the same models"

So she either doesn't have a pattern or has created her own and does not want to publish it.

I'm not willing to take it on, but it does look like it could be "unvented" and maybe someone has done that. 
I would look thru patterns that are raglan pullover sweaters and find ones that have some special treatment where the raglan is being created.
It is very attractive and unusual.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The picture comes from a liveinternet.ru blog and is only open to subscribers.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/olora

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/indrinka/rubric/5331681/


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

knit4ES said:


> As the instagram originator said: "punto_bebe: I create my designs without patterns, if you were interested in some of them I can weave the same models"
> 
> So she either doesn't have a pattern or has created her own and does not want to publish it.
> 
> ...


I hope you get success.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Having done a little digging, I think this may have come from here... It's a place that sells the knitted items, not the patterns. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LittleBeauxSheep


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Same as BobzMum...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGFYY6LBiTr/
 If you read the comments, poster says there's no pttn. Another person says she has made something similar and to contact her.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Gosh, I hate it when this happens. Hope someone can come up with the pattern. I couldn't.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

This is the maker's comments...
"I create my designs without patterns, if you were interested in some of them I can weave the same models @susielanier."


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, hope you find it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> There ought to be a law against posting a photo somewhere of a handmade item with no pattern available! That's one thing I dislike about Pinterest. Didn't know other online sources did the same thing. grrrrrrr.


No I hardly ever look at Pinterest for that reason- what is the point if you can't find the pattern?


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

darowil said:


> No I hardly ever look at Pinterest for that reason- what is the point if you can't find the pattern?


I agree and can't understand why so many people are crazy about Pinterest. I can never see the point. I've recently deleted it, as I never saw anything in there of much interest. I don't need any more ideas on how to spend money.....lol


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

so pretty.


----------



## Bernadine1 (May 18, 2013)

Unfortunately I have just discovered that the designer knits them without a pattern so there is no pattern available. A few people have asked her but she will knit them for you. Disgusted!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it too.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

its a beautiful sweater and I also would like the pattern. I agree about pintrest there being no pattern Ive also found that they say some of the patterns are free but when you go to print it off you find you have to pay for it, which is very cheeky.


----------



## Bernadine1 (May 18, 2013)

There is no pattern available. Designer knits from her head and doesn't write patterns. Disgusted.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maile-sweater
http://www.notjustaboutknitting.com/2015_05_01_archive.html
I found these patterns. They aren't the same as you are looking for, but the patterns do have different stitch patterns for the raglans.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks, apette, that's a good starting point. I love the variation.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

In fairness to the designer, if she is making the garments to order why should she give her pattern away?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> The picture comes from a liveinternet.ru blog and is only open to subscribers.
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/olora
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/indrinka/rubric/5331681/


First link is closed to all except friends


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

skitty's_mum said:


> In fairness to the designer, if she is making the garments to order why should she give her pattern away?


Or even sell it. It is hers to do as she wants with. 
Or maybe she doesn't want all the angst that comes from putting a pattern out for the public. You just need to read on here how often designers are criticised for the way they present their patterns to wonder why anyone would bother. 
Though in this case it seems she designs for her own use and that she is entitled to do- and to put photos on line if she do desires. 
And of course knitters can be disappointed that the pattern is not available but in fairness to the designer nothing more.


----------



## sardano (Aug 5, 2013)

It's too bad she can't sell the pattern. So many people love it and would be willing to pay for it. Not so many would buy the sweater. I'm sure she would benefit a lot more if she just sold the pattern. It is really beautiful.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I see a lot of nice things on Pinterest but have a hard time trying to find the patterns.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

This is GORGEOUS!!! :sm11:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> There ought to be a law against posting a photo somewhere of a handmade item with no pattern available! That's one thing I dislike about Pinterest. Didn't know other online sources did the same thing. grrrrrrr.


Even Ravelry shows plenty of things without an available pattern.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Well for whatever reason. Her knitting is just GEORGOUS and her work beautiful. My Mom and my Mother-in-law and Sister-in-law (all now deceased and much missed) could look at a pattern or item and knit it up. Always blew me away.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Boy oh boy.....I would love to know also.....please. Thank you.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

It's beautiful; I'd like to have the pattern, also.


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

Waiting also!!


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Me too!
Just love it.
Grant


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Very pretty pattern. Unfortunately, this happens a lot. Worse than that is as one poster said, when you finally find the site, it's a pay for pattern. Even more frustrating are the posts that lead you on a wild goose chase. There is a particular lace medallion bolero cardigan they post all the time. When you try to hunt it down, it takes you to a site that just shows the picture, even though the blurb under it says "Free crochet pattern". Blatant false advertising, in both cases. People repost pictures without looking them up to see if it leads to a real website offering the goods as posted.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> There ought to be a law against posting a photo somewhere of a handmade item with no pattern available! That's one thing I dislike about Pinterest. Didn't know other online sources did the same thing. grrrrrrr.


It was found on Instagram, NOT Pinterest. It is from a Russian site; but only the picture...no pattern.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

What a cute little outfit.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Isn't it a gorgeous set !


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> It was found on Instagram, NOT Pinterest. It is from a Russian site; but only the picture...no pattern.


If you read my post, it said "somewhere". Instagram and Pinterest are not the only ones who have dead ends on them. My comment about Pinterest was a separate statement. I was simply stating that I'd had the same experience with Pinterest and the Russian sites that seem to pop up there often. If the pin is from any Russian site except gallery.ru, I pass it up, for the reason you just stated. Gee whiz, I certainly didn't mean to upset anyone, just trying to commiserate with the frustration.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Very pretty pattern. Unfortunately, this happens a lot. Worse than that is as one poster said, when you finally find the site, it's a pay for pattern. Even more frustrating are the posts that lead you on a wild goose chase. There is a particular lace medallion bolero cardigan they post all the time. When you try to hunt it down, it takes you to a site that just shows the picture, even though the blurb under it says "Free crochet pattern". Blatant false advertising, in both cases. People repost pictures without looking them up to see if it leads to a real website offering the goods as posted.


I've had the same thing happen sooooo many times!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

That's lovely


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

First off I'm no expert, but if we put our heads together we should be able to come close. I haven't done any top down knits but I imagine there is an increase on each side of the 4 raglans. To me it looks like and top down garter stitch sweater could be adapted. On either side of the marked increase point there looks to be 5 sts done in stockingette stitch with the increases done by yarn overs, every second row. The sts between are continued in st st and after 5 YOs the 5 stst return to garter st and the YOs shift 5 sts towards the centre. This continues until the increases are completed, finishing in garter st. I hope that makes enough sense that you can follow.
Karen


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

craft crazy said:


> First off I'm no expert, but if we put our heads together we should be able to come close. I haven't done any top down knits but I imagine there is an increase on each side of the 4 raglans. To me it looks like and top down garter stitch sweater could be adapted. On either side of the marked increase point there looks to be 5 sts done in stockingette stitch with the increases done by yarn overs, every second row. The sts between are continued in st st and after 5 YOs the 5 stst return to garter st and the YOs shift 5 sts towards the centre. This continues until the increases are completed, finishing in garter st. I hope that makes enough sense that you can follow.
> Karen


Karen im no expert but like you im looking fwd to someone picking up on this pattern. Worth the wait!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

craft crazy said:


> First off I'm no expert, but if we put our heads together we should be able to come close. I haven't done any top down knits but I imagine there is an increase on each side of the 4 raglans. To me it looks like and top down garter stitch sweater could be adapted. On either side of the marked increase point there looks to be 5 sts done in stockingette stitch with the increases done by yarn overs, every second row. The sts between are continued in st st and after 5 YOs the 5 stst return to garter st and the YOs shift 5 sts towards the centre. This continues until the increases are completed, finishing in garter st. I hope that makes enough sense that you can follow.
> Karen


Karen, I was thinking the same thing. The photo is very clear and by enlarging it you can count the stitches easily. Wish I was clever enough to write a pattern for it as it is such a lovely design but I'm sure someone else can. Fingers crossed!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Ive just had another look at the pattern and it looks like k5 then the holey part then k5 again I could be wrong


----------



## cantellouk (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## cantellouk (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh keep the ideas coming??


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps you could substitute the above mentioned stitch patterns at the raglan line in the sweater pattern below.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raglan-baby-cardigan-bottom-up


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know that this will help but.... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-424123-1.html
She did this without a pattern. Perhaps ask her about the raglan sleeve detail... looks much the same as this...
But, of course, the body of this is in garter, where hers is in stockinette.
But for that shaping, you could do stockinette abutting the yarn-overs.... 
I'm keeping my eye out for that sleeve shaping because it seems to me the rest of this is fairly simple.... 
And I have been wrong so many times.....


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

The Sunnyside Cardigan is knit top down; it also has the raglan with decorative stitches which might be replaced with the new stitch pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sewlee said:


> The Sunnyside Cardigan is knit top down; it also has the raglan with decorative stitches which might be replaced with the new stitch pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside


That is a pretty one, thank you for the link.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. Hopefully, we'll find this pattern some day.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Somewhere I saw an adult sweater with this decorative stitch pattern in the raglan sleeve. Unfortunately, my "senior mind" can not produce the details needed to retrace it (Heaven help me. I take all the memory nutrients I can find, but no miracles yet).
I wish we had a name for the stitch pattern. It has been referred to as a lace pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It's here.

Https:/laboresdesiempre-lusi.blogspot.co.za


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I checked and couldn't find that site. I did notice she has to have patterns that you can get. Her patterns are absolutely gorgeous. I saw many I wouldn't mind having. Some of them even have charts for the patterns like the Disney ones. One did say it was in a Phildar book and another showed a Sandra magazine which I believe is published in Germany. When I used to work the owner had a subscription for their magazine. They once had one of child's pullover with the olympic rings. I was able to copy it buy just using dk weight and it worked out just fine. When I was on a cruise one day I went to this trivia. It was about sports and I think I was the only woman there. One of the questions was what color are the rings on the olympic flag. I had to argue with the men in my group because they kept insisting one of them was white. They finally gave in to me and threatened to throw my overboard if I was wrong. Well were the only team that got it right. All of a sudden I was the hero.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

rahi said:


> Where i can get this pattern? I just love it. Someone in KP world will know. Gratefully
> rahi


Others have posted the same request for this pattern, and without results.
Sorry! I do hope you can find it, though.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks a million, ParkerEliz. It IS there! It is so nice to see it DOES have a home.
And now the thought of translating...... 



ParkerEliz said:


> It's here.
> 
> Https:/laboresdesiempre-lusi.blogspot.co.za


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's a more direct link to this.... http://laboresdesiempre-lusi.blogspot.co.za/2016/03/jersey-bebe-con-dibujo-en-ranglan.html
Still needs translating for those of us who want it in English but as sewlee said.... finding it's home is a big plus.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Google & Bing detected the language to be Spanish.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> There ought to be a law against posting a photo somewhere of a handmade item with no pattern available! That's one thing I dislike about Pinterest. Didn't know other online sources did the same thing. grrrrrrr.


It's not Pinterest and Instagram that posts photos of items with no patterns, it's the user. People post photos for different reasons. Maybe it's just something they like, or it gives them an inspiration. When I post knitting and crochet patterns on my Pinterest boards, and I always make sure that the link leads directly to the pattern. But someone else may have a board simply of items they like. If I see an item that I like, but discover that it's not attached to a pattern, I don't pin it.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful design.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

This raglan seam detail can be knit on any basic garter stitch top-down sweater; child size to adult. It is a 10 row pattern with Knit for all the garter sections, but 5 stitches of P on the reverse of each side of the raglan sections, which brings it down to a 5 row RS pattern. K5, YO, {K1, K3, K5, K7, K9}, YO, K5 {=changes for the 5 RS rows}. Repeat these 10 rows for the length of the raglan in the pattern you are using before joining for the body. 
I would probably knit a sweater like this, but I don’t care for GS.
It would be a lovely center detail on a GS scarf and easy enough for an experienced beginner to knit.


----------



## BessKuzma (Jul 11, 2016)

Given the clarity of the photo, it should be easy to recreate - mainly a few stockinette stitches and yarn overs - a beautiful
way to do a raglan seam! Maybe a magnifying glass, too


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's a very similar pattern. Apparently the shoulder pattern is called Norwegian Fir.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwegian-fir-top-down-cardigan


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Netcan2 said:


> Here's a very similar pattern. Apparently the shoulder pattern is called Norwegian Fir.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwegian-fir-top-down-cardigan


Thank you, for posting. So many of us have been hoping to find something similar.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous sweater and I, too, would love the pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

This gets u in the arena of switching up the raglan interest. But,,,,,I swear there is a sample of this sweater in a LYS. I'll have to make a phone call.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I think a similar link was posted earlier, but here it is again:
http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/2016/09/46-norwegian-fir.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Netcan2 said:


> Here's a very similar pattern. Apparently the shoulder pattern is called Norwegian Fir.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwegian-fir-top-down-cardigan


Oh my, that is lovely, thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link. :sm24:



sewlee said:


> I think a similar link was posted earlier, but here it is again:
> http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/2016/09/46-norwegian-fir.html


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

A few months back someone contacted the person who posted the picture of that set and the designer had stated she did not have a pattern for the set.
Moonieboy


----------



## randbk (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks like it is the pattern from Oge Knitwear Design "Norwegian Fir"


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

This looks like it might have the same design element https://www.lovecrafts.com/en-us/p/norwegian-fir-top-down-cardigan-p109-knitting-pattern-by-oge-knitwear-designs?country=US


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Kitchenergal said:


> I agree and can't understand why so many people are crazy about Pinterest. I can never see the point. I've recently deleted it, as I never saw anything in there of much interest. I don't need any more ideas on how to spend money.....lol


Because I save a lot of information and patterns on Pinterest.


----------



## computalott3 (9 mo ago)

rahi said:


> Where i can get this pattern? I just love it. Someone in KP world will know. Gratefully
> rahi


Try this ...https://pin.it/6s0LsMD


----------



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

rahi said:


> Where i can get this pattern? I just love it. Someone in KP world will know. Gratefully
> rahi


Is this what you are looking for..l.
Cute version of Max Baby Cardigan


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I found it in portugese...








Casaquinho de Bebê em Tricô Passo a Passo Fácil: Receita Completa


Nesse post você vai ver uma receita super fácil de casaquinho de bebê em tricô passo a passo e mais 15 ideias para você se inspirar e criar modelos lindos em casa.




www.revistaartesanato.com.br


----------



## ms88keys (May 28, 2016)

Very similar shoe pattern.









Keelan - Chunky Strap Baby Shoes pattern by Julie Taylor


A PDF knitting pattern for modern and practical baby shoes that will look great on either a boy or a girl.




www.ravelry.com


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Bigknitter said:


> Is this what you are looking for..l.
> Cute version of Max Baby Cardigan


pattern can be found here:








Talla 1 3 Meses JERSEY ESPIGA PDF En Español - Etsy


This Tutorials item by PuntobebePatterns has 44 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on Oct 16, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## ms88keys (May 28, 2016)

Even closer shoe pattern.









Nadia pattern by Jennifer Lee


These 8ply garter stitch baby shoes have a removable, buttoned foot strap which is knitted sideways.




www.ravelry.com


----------

